# Super Mario 64 Multiplayer Mod v1.0



## Another World (Oct 30, 2012)

​
The original Super Mario 64 had plans to include a 2-player mode. Until now, the idea of playing through this game with a second player remained a dream. Skelux, who has also released a mod entitled "Super Mario Star Road", released this 2-player mod just a few days ago. The mod allows 2-players to cooperatively venture through the entire game from start to finish. The download below includes everything you need to patch your ROM. The required ROM is the original Super Mario 64 (U) ROM. This patch is only version 1.0, which means bugs and/or compatibility issues may be present.





Download


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 30, 2012)

I can just laugh at the mario sprites in this game for some reason, but this is also f*cking awesome!


----------



## suppow (Oct 30, 2012)

why do you play as goth mario and not luigi? lol


----------



## mrtofu (Oct 30, 2012)

deleted


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 30, 2012)

cool... this is just like Sonic 2, the camera never follows player 2
oh, actually... it does follow player 2... that's really awesome!


----------



## cocomonk22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Someone should switch P2 to Luigi using Toad's Tool or other modification.


----------



## N00ByBo0 (Oct 30, 2012)

Someone should make a TAS with this mod.


----------



## LinkFan16 (Oct 30, 2012)

This is a really fun idea and for a first release nicely done. However I hope that in the future that some bugs are ironed out / enhancements are made since for example player 2 has a great advantage in boss battles, since bosses and enemies don't even recognize him and go after player 1 instead, even if player 2 stands right infront of the enemy. Also if the two players are too far apart in some levels, some objects stay invisible for the slower player but still can hurt him. But overall, this is really awesome and something I always wished for.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Time to boot up Project64 again, I'm really back into emulators atm. First PCSX2, now this.


----------



## Mario92 (Oct 30, 2012)

I can clearly see why they didn't include this in original game. Think about playing this original 240p with some small CRT and player choose to go entirely differend ways 
But still why some dude with red-black clothes and not Luigi? Is there actually any benefit of using 2 players e.g. bosses modified to require 2 players?


----------



## indask8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wonder if it works on real hardware (99% chances it doesn't), guess I'll try this week end.


----------



## pasc (Oct 30, 2012)

NEAT ! 

Now do the same for the NDS version haha.


----------



## celcodioc (Oct 30, 2012)

Another great hack by Skelux


----------



## IxthusTiger (Oct 30, 2012)

Somebody's gotta try to inject this into the Virtual Console version!


----------



## rock7 (Oct 30, 2012)

Great Hack!!!


----------



## Chaz. (Oct 30, 2012)

IxthusTiger said:


> Somebody's gotta try to inject this into the Virtual Console version!


If someone does that, I will definately be using my Wii  again!!


----------



## Disorarara (Oct 30, 2012)

It somewhat works on Wii64, spontaneous crashing imminent


----------



## MrScribblenaut (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, that's really cool. But it's unlike Nintendo to just leave a feature like that in the game.. Normally they'd try to remove it and it would pop-up somewhere glitched up.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 31, 2012)

this is epic man... i've so got to try this some how...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Oct 31, 2012)

I just did it with someone over Kaillera and it worked remarkably well.  Shoot me a PM or give me a shout on IRC if you'd like to play sometime or have me explain it to you.


----------



## frogboy (Oct 31, 2012)

If you haven't watched the entire video, just skip to the end. That is the only part that requires watching.

Excellent mod, by the way.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 31, 2012)

MrScribblenaut said:


> Wow, that's really cool. But it's unlike Nintendo to just leave a feature like that in the game.. Normally they'd try to remove it and it would pop-up somewhere glitched up.


Actually, Mario Galaxy 2 also has a 2-player mod out there that takes advantage of a similar un-removed feature in the game.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 31, 2012)

This is so beautiful... Now, to switch goth Mario with Luigi...


----------



## Relys (Oct 31, 2012)

MrScribblenaut said:


> Wow, that's really cool. But it's unlike Nintendo to just leave a feature like that in the game.. Normally they'd try to remove it and it would pop-up somewhere glitched up.


 
It's called writing assembly code.


----------



## Disorarara (Oct 31, 2012)

In the accompanied text file, there's some gameshark codes if you wanted to change the color of each player's overalls, now that's neat!

Playing the 1.1 version on Wii64 still spontaneously freezes, however the injected VC rom seems to work flawlessly (I wonder if this also applies to Star Road, I find it too slow on Wii64), having the players share the same health bar is such a cool idea! I thought this mod would make the game too easy, now it remains to be seen if we can use the patched rom with custom levels so that a new game based around cooperative gameplay can be designed


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 31, 2012)

Time to play online!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 31, 2012)

Disorarara said:


> In the accompanied text file, there's some gameshark codes if you wanted to change the color of each player's overalls, now that's neat!
> 
> Playing the 1.1 version on Wii64 still spontaneously freezes, however the injected VC rom seems to work flawlessly (I wonder if this also applies to Star Road, I find it too slow on Wii64), having the players share the same health bar is such a cool idea! I thought this mod would make the game too easy, now it remains to be seen if we can use the patched rom with custom levels so that a new game based around cooperative gameplay can be designed


I'm sure it'll be no issue, as long as it uses the same engine.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope they alter it to work on real hardware. Would give me a reason to fire up the ED64 again.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jan 13, 2013)

nice... project64 time


----------



## SoupaFace (Feb 15, 2013)

*ahem* Yeah, just how exactly _does_ somebody play online? Please walk me through this as I thought I'd done it several times after choosing different servers from the "Master's Servers List" but could never figure out how to let people know that I'm waiting for them to join my game... :/


----------

